
GCC 9.1 was Released - AlexeyBrin
https://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-9/changes.html
======
arunc
Great to see support for D. Albeit DMD and LDC are freely available, official
recognition for D in GCC is a huge win for the community. Kudos to Iain Buclaw
for his persistence.

